# Open File



## NBiederman (2 Jun 2011)

I know the situation is different with everyone, depending on what CFRC one hands their application in to but I was hoping to get an idea of other people's situations. I handed my application in a few weeks ago and my file has not been opened. Is this normal (due to the large amount of applicants)? Also if this is a normal occurrence what is the general time frame people are experiencing before their files are opened and they are contacted? 
Thanks!


----------



## Romanmaz (2 Jun 2011)

HAWX said:
			
		

> I know the situation is different with everyone, depending on what CFRC one hands their application in to but I was hoping to get an idea of other people's situations. I handed my application in a few weeks ago and my file has not been opened. Is this normal (due to the large amount of applicants)? Also if this is a normal occurrence what is the general time frame people are experiencing before their files are opened and they are contacted?
> Thanks!


How could you possibly know that?
When I handed in my application my CFAT was scheduled that day for the following week, and then medical and interview shortly thereafter.


----------



## NBiederman (2 Jun 2011)

I said that due to the fact that most responses for things regarding time frame start with "It depends on the situation". In order to not hear the same response I figured I would put it myself.
What trades did you apply for and when exactly did you apply?


----------



## BlueOne (2 Jun 2011)

But why don't you just call-in and ask?

Beside that, I would say your file felt between two chairs, that is a common affair when there is too much applicants. Maybe you could bring up something refreshing to your file so it comes back right on top of the pile. I.E. Diploma, community work certificate, anything that could bring there attention at your file.

When I have reopened my file, it took less than a month to get from point "A" to a job offer.

Hope you'll do great, cheers!


----------



## NBiederman (2 Jun 2011)

Thanks to the both of you. I think I'm going to go directly in to the recruiting officer on my next day off and talk to someone in person and hope everything works out quickly.


----------



## mwc (2 Jun 2011)

Depending on the trade, be prepared to wait. My aptitude test and medical are booked, but the date it less than 3 weeks away from being a full year since I first handed in my application.


----------



## Romanmaz (2 Jun 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> Depending on the trade, be prepared to wait. My aptitude test and medical are booked, but the date it less than 3 weeks away from being a full year since I first handed in my application.


  That's insane, I guess it all comes down to luck as long as there are no complications with your application.


----------



## SOES_vet (3 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> That's insane, I guess it all comes down to luck as long as there are no complications with your application.



Not really.... Many of us have been waiting many months, to over a year, and in some cases several years to complete the application/hiring process.

If you search around this forum a bit more, and check out the application sample thread, you should get a good idea on the time lines to expect. And having a lot of trades closed/backlogged with applications doesn't help either, when it comes to wait times.

Get your stuff in as soon as possible and hurry up and wait like the rest of us


----------



## Romanmaz (3 Jun 2011)

SOES_vet said:
			
		

> Not really.... Many of us have been waiting many months, to over a year, and in some cases several years to complete the application/hiring process.
> 
> If you search around this forum a bit more, and check out the application sample thread, you should get a good idea on the time lines to expect. And having a lot of trades closed/backlogged with applications doesn't help either, when it comes to wait times.
> 
> Get your stuff in as soon as possible and hurry up and wait like the rest of us


I already did buddy, took me under 3 months from application to interview,even though the original RC I started my file with got shutdown, should be getting merit listed within the week. That's why I find it odd how some people have been waiting a year just for an interview, if my file didn't have to be transferred to a different RC I would have been done everything in just over a month.  Thanks for the tip though  :facepalm: ...


----------



## Romanmaz (3 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> People may have been waiting a year for an interview because of complications with their file, or lack of competitiveness. Here's a better example for you, I was merit listed just over a month after I applied. I waited almost 11 months for a job offer, I get to BMQ 13 months after I applied.  It's really not as uncommon as you think.


Well yea that's understandable, congrats on the offer   . I'm hoping I get an answer by the end of the year because I have to renew my contract at work in 2012 so its going to put me in a tough spot if I don't. I'm confident though (fingers crossed) .


----------



## Waters81 (3 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I already did buddy, took me under 3 months from application to interview,even though the original RC I started my file with got shutdown, should be getting merit listed within the week. That's why I find it odd how some people have been waiting a year just for an interview, if my file didn't have to be transferred to a different RC I would have been done everything in just over a month.  Thanks for the tip though  :facepalm: ...



What RC did you originally apply at? 

And just to put in my  :2c:, with the issues I had to take care of, the miscommunications with recruiters and my file being closed...repeatedly, the process has taken me almost 3 years.
But I'll be damned if I'm giving up!!!


----------



## Romanmaz (3 Jun 2011)

Waters81 said:
			
		

> What RC did you originally apply at?
> 
> And just to put in my  :2c:, with the issues I had to take care of, the miscommunications with recruiters and my file being closed...repeatedly, the process has taken me almost 3 years.
> But I'll be damned if I'm giving up!!!


I originally applied at CFRC Mississauga and they got shut down and downgraded from an RC to an office. I do have to say it's amazing how different (former)CFRC Mississauga and CFRC Toronto conduct themselves. Good luck, have you been merit listed yet?


----------



## Waters81 (4 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I originally applied at CFRC Mississauga and they got shut down and downgraded from an RC to an office. I do have to say it's amazing how different (former)CFRC Mississauga and CFRC Toronto conduct themselves. Good luck, have you been merit listed yet?


Same here. The damnedest thing is, when I moved to Toronto, I called the CFRC and asked if I should reopen my application there, or continue going to Mississauga, they told me to continue going to Mississauga, so i did. A week after I had reapplied my file was transferred to Toronto  :facepalm:... I lost two bloddy weeks.
I haven't been merit listed yet, from what I have been told, they're calling references this week and then I still have to redo my med. test and then do my interviews...fingers crossed.
Good luck to you


----------



## SOES_vet (6 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I already did buddy, took me under 3 months from application to interview,even though the original RC I started my file with got shutdown, should be getting merit listed within the week. That's why I find it odd how some people have been waiting a year just for an interview, if my file didn't have to be transferred to a different RC I would have been done everything in just over a month.  Thanks for the tip though  :facepalm: ...



Well I am glad that things are moving quickly enough for you, and if you didn't have the RC shut down you would have been pretty far ahead. As it has been mentioned before there are lot of factors at play and luck can be a very big one in some cases. 

I started my file over a year ago, mix that in with me moving etc, it has had a few problems along the way. My file was closed several times and was lost between CFRC's. All of these factors could have delayed things significantly more if I didn't make an effort to check up on the situation periodically, and ask if there was anything I could do to help. If I had left things to the winds of fate, who knows how long I would have waited just to do my CFAT? Fortunately for me I had enough sense to read these forums, where I gleaned that a polite phone call or email every couple of weeks can do wonders. As well, being  informed of the recruiting process can help avoid a few land mines here or there, and of course, answer an innocuous question or two. 

One thing I have learned after going through the whole process is, it rewards those that are politely pro-active. 

Best wishes to those still waiting in the wings.


----------



## Romanmaz (6 Jun 2011)

SOES_vet said:
			
		

> Well I am glad that things are moving quickly enough for you, and if you didn't have the RC shut down you would have been pretty far ahead. As it has been mentioned before there are lot of factors at play and luck can be a very big one in some cases.
> 
> I started my file over a year ago, mix that in with me moving etc, it has had a few problems along the way. My file was closed several times and was lost between CFRC's. All of these factors could have delayed things significantly more if I didn't make an effort to check up on the situation periodically, and ask if there was anything I could do to help. If I had left things to the winds of fate, who knows how long I would have waited just to do my CFAT? Fortunately for me I had enough sense to read these forums, where I gleaned that a polite phone call or email every couple of weeks can do wonders. As well, being  informed of the recruiting process can help avoid a few land mines here or there, and of course, answer an innocuous question or two.
> 
> ...


 :nod: Couldn't of said it better, determination is key.


----------



## kawa11 (6 Jun 2011)

Wow. No love for Sauga here.. I loved those guys!
It was right beside my work at the time so it was really convenient to keep popping in though..



			
				HAWX said:
			
		

> What trades did you apply for and when exactly did you apply?


If you look around the site long enough - especially within, "The Recruiting Office" - you'll find answer vary from 3 years to 6 months. A lot has to do with previous job/educational experience, age (though this probably explained by high schoolers not having much job/work/life experience), how much travel/time outside Canada, etc.

I've only seen 17 year olds wait up to 3 years, seen more skill-trained labourers/journeyman (ie. electricians) get the 6-month application.

Personally, from handing in my application until the job offer call was just over a year (May5/10-May15/11) and another 3-months until basic from there.
[I'm a 27-year old, 26 at submission. Toronto-born. Cook. 2 College diplomas, 10-years in the industry, certificates up the *** including a red seal. Applied at CRFC Mississauga
I had a particularly hard time with the background because I had left the country for a year to work..... :| still can't figure that one out considering it was to work in a USAF kitchen]


They seemed to sit on their hands at first but every time I called there seemed to be more progress.
My CFAT and medical happened quite quickly AFTER the security and background were done.

Hopefully, this is along the lines of what you want to know.


----------



## Romanmaz (6 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I feel like this is inaccurate.  What makes you such a recruiting professional?   Where have you ONLY seen 17 year olds wait up to three years. I know a few guys who have been waiting that long ON THIS WEBSITE, and they aren't 17.
> 
> And I hate to burst your bubble even further, but I applied when I was 17 and I waited the same time as you, one year.
> 
> Don't come in here and make yourself sound like a hardened recruiter..


Take it easy brother, I do agree in some aspects though, as mentioned many times before previous educational background only counts for 20% of your "score" towards how competitive your file is in comparison with everyone else, however in such a competitive time when there are thousands of people applying for 20 open positions (for example, not a fact) that 20% can make a difference. Not to mention that the interview is much easier if you have had previous work/volunteer experience which many 17 year olds don't.  They pick the best candidate for the job, age indiscriminate.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Take it easy brother, I do agree in some aspects though, as mentioned many times before previous educational background only counts for 20% of your "score" towards how competitive your file is in comparison with everyone else, however in such a competitive time when there are thousands of people applying for 20 open positions (for example, not a fact) that 20% can make a difference. Not to mention that the interview is much easier if you have had previous work/volunteer experience which many 17 year olds don't.  They pick the best candidate for the job, age indiscriminate.



Your age has fackall do to with anything. I joined at 17 with no volunteer experience, no previous employment and shitty school grades. From application to starting basic training was 3 months (including the Christmas break). This was in the early 90s and the CF was recruiting way less than it is now.

Some applicants around here need to STFU.


----------



## Romanmaz (6 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Your age has fackall do to with anything. I joined at 17 with no volunteer experience, no previous employment and shitty school grades. From application to starting basic training was 3 months (including the Christmas break). This was in the early 90s and the CF was recruiting way less than it is now.
> 
> Some applicants around here need to STFU.


I never said age had anything to do with it.
I know the total amount  of military personnel declined from 1990-2002 http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/report/orp/2007/er-ed/vol2/images/er84_e.gif  there's no need to be a f****ng smart ass all the time, but from an article from the Auditor General of Canada http://www.oag-bvg.gc.ca/internet/English/parl_oag_200204_05_e_12378.html#ch5hd4a it clearly states that very few people were applying, which I'm sure you can comprehend means that it was much less competitive. I'm by no means saying it was easy, or trying to downplay the effort people put in when applying back in the 90's, however, from what I've heard and read, it seemed much less competitive.
(steps outside for a cigarette)


----------



## kawa11 (6 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I feel like this is inaccurate.  What makes you such a recruiting professional?   Where have you ONLY seen 17 year olds wait up to three years. I know a few guys who have been waiting that long ON THIS WEBSITE, and they aren't 17.
> 
> And I hate to burst your bubble even further, but I applied when I was 17 and I waited the same time as you, one year.
> 
> Don't come in here and make yourself sound like a hardened recruiter..


Wow!  
Way to skim through that reply without recognizing key phrases such as, "If you look around the site long enough - especially within, "The Recruiting Office" - you'll find answer vary from 3 years to 6 months."
and, "Personally, from handing in my application until the job offer call was just over a year (May5/10-May15/11)"

I never claimed to be a recruiter merely offered an observation that condensed my viewings from this site as well as my personal experience of the process which is obviously fresh in my mind considering the dates listed.


----------



## kawa11 (6 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Your age has fackall do to with anything. I joined at 17 with no volunteer experience, no previous employment and shitty school grades. From application to starting basic training was 3 months (including the Christmas break). This was in the early 90s and the CF was recruiting way less than it is now.
> 
> Some applicants around here need to STFU.


I find it amazing how people can't read.
It's obvious that this is a personal opinion posted to help the guy gather understanding of the situation. Should I wait 15 years before I exercise my right to freedom of expression?
Thought I answered the original posts, "I was hoping to get an idea of other people's situations." pretty well actually.

Furthermore, the statement is NOT: "17-yr olds don't get jobs!" it's: "age (though this probably explained by high schoolers not having much job/work/life experience)"
Don't act so ignorant and pretend like ageism - especially in this economy - doesn't exist. Walk into any business and follow the positions from entry to general manager and a strange trend forms...

Some jaded posters around here need to STFU.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> Walk into any business and follow the positions from entry to general manager and a strange trend forms..



I dont have to. The CF are not a buisness. I now work with a room full of young firepissers, enough to tell me that being 17 is not a holdback.


----------

